# WCA Website



## Neo63 (Jul 27, 2009)

Is it just me or is there something wrong with the WCA website? There are multiple events listed as "Rubik's Cube" and such with the same results...


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 27, 2009)

I just noticed that too :/


----------



## brunson (Jul 27, 2009)

Looks like someone messed up a join criteria.


----------

